# Winstrol guidance



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

What’s a good oral winstrol only cycle? What to take for liver protection & PCT? How long before starting another cycle? 
Thanks.


----------



## Mungo (11 mo ago)

milzy said:


> What’s a good oral winstrol only cycle? What to take for liver protection & PCT? How long before starting another cycle?
> Thanks.


I’m curious why you are considering doing this.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Mungo said:


> I’m curious why you are considering doing this.


Get shredded with more strength, endurance plus recovery times shorter?


----------



## Mungo (11 mo ago)

milzy said:


> Get shredded with more strength, endurance plus recovery times shorter?
> 
> So you know everything already why ask for advice. I very much doubt you’ll get any of those things you listed from a simple Winstrol only cycle. If anything you’ll feel like crap from lethargy.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do all the track athletes take it then?


----------



## Mungo (11 mo ago)

milzy said:


> Why do all the track athletes take it then?


I will not lower myself to arguing with an idiot.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Mungo said:


> I will not lower myself to arguing with an idiot.


Well thanks for all the helpful advice then Mongo.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Winstrol will shut down your natural testosterone, in my opinion oral cycles are a stupid idea because of that reason, but obviously good ran with test. Liver protection NAC/TUDCA and a normal pct protocol. There is a PCT thread somewhere on here.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

milzy said:


> Get shredded with more strength, endurance plus recovery times shorter?


Omg really?

what’s makes you think using a steroid will change your body fat?

Absolutely pointless pursuit, take up DDP yoga.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

milzy said:


> What’s a good oral winstrol only cycle? What to take for liver protection & PCT? How long before starting another cycle?
> Thanks.


Firstly I'm gonna actually answer your question; 20-50mg per day Winnie for around 6 weeks is the standard Winnie only cycle. Oral only cycles get a bad rap on forums because they are not optimal but they do work - anyone who says otherwise is a clueless buffoon. But as I say they are not optimal and have some significant drawbacks.

Winnie has a reputation for drying joints and making tendons brittle - the fact that is is oral only means you will also have low e2 which will serve to exacerbate this - so if you do heavy lifting, HIIT or explosive type work I would personally avoid Winnie - yes I know Ben Johnson used it but there is some specifics about his off the track training regimen which meant he benefited from winstrol (for a sprinter he actually spent very little time sprinting/running during his training).

As a further note you seem to be asking about a lot of drugs lately - what exactly are you trying to achieve?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Uptonogood said:


> Firstly I'm gonna actually answer your question; 20-50mg per day Winnie for around 6 weeks is the standard Winnie only cycle. Oral only cycles get a bad rap on forums because they are not optimal but they do work - anyone who says otherwise is a clueless buffoon. But as I say they are not optimal and have some significant drawbacks.
> 
> Winnie has a reputation for drying joints and making tendons brittle - the fact that is is oral only means you will also have low e2 which will serve to exacerbate this - so if you do heavy lifting, HIIT or explosive type work I would personally avoid Winnie - yes I know Ben Johnson used it but there is some specifics about his off the track training regimen which meant he benefited from winstrol (for a sprinter he actually spent very little time sprinting/running during his training).
> 
> As a further note you seem to be asking about a lot of drugs lately - what exactly are you trying to achieve?


Interesting about Ben Johnson, thanks for answering. I’m not desperate to take drugs, I’m researching about amateur & pro athletes who use different types of PEDS. I’m trying to find out the most commonly used. The most dangerous & safest. The oldest to newest. Most expensive & cheapest. Easiest & hardest to obtain etc. Plus micro dosing & off season use. Body building forums are been very open with such knowledge, talking to real people instead of just reading from generic Google searches. 

Also I’m trying to gather information on legal & grey area compounds. For example pre workouts DMMA laced. I’ve just been studying the documentary Icarus by Ben Fogel. It’s fascinating there’s amateur athletes out there doping spending over £100 a week of their hard earned wages to dope. Personally I’ve only ever trained in various sports over the years full Natty Brah.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Charlie Francis was Ben Johnson's coach during that time and his book "Speed Trap" is incredibly frank about the steroid regime in that it was just considered a totally normal part of training. Worth a read if you like that kind of thing.


----------

